
Jetbrains 2016 year in review - lemming
https://blog.jetbrains.com/blog/2017/02/24/jetbrains-2016-in-review/
======
brianwawok
Made a lot of developers mad but I think it worked out well for Jetbrains. I
use their stuff, can't complain.

~~~
mthoms
Even though I have licenses for PyCharm, PHPStorm and CLion I find myself
using Visual Studio Code more and more. One single IDE is just way more
productive for me than 3.

Their products are very good but I'd be a little worried if I were Jetbrains.

~~~
joshstrange
Have you tried IDEA? I used to jump between their products but after getting
IDEA you can stay in just 1.

